# Skunk Winged



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Today I winged a skunk with a Trumark Slingshot and 1/4" steel and boy did it squirm







I only had 1 bullet left and missed with my second shot. When I came back with more ammo it stank extremely bad and it was going into the neighbor's backyard so I decided not to follow. I will make the kill tomorrow bc I know where it lives. I don't think my steel went all the way in but you never know. 
First small game hit!
-Derek

(Note: I am doing this out of pest control and the high risk of rabbies from this family of skunks.)


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That's way underpowered and light ammo for a skunk.


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Right... I have made 2 slingshots today and am waiting for my latex to come in (prob tomorrow). As of right now I don't have heavier ammo, but the slingshot should be more powerful.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

first, if you're gonna target something the size of a skink, PLEASE make sure your shooter and ammo is sufficient..
second, it ain't too cool to boast about hurting an animal... we just had a thread about shooting pests and even
tho i agreed that i'd take a shot at a rat without a sure kill, it's best to be as humane as possible...
a bigger question is, if it was for pest control, what was this skunk doing?? was it in your trash? garden? or just passing
thru?? i hope you finish the job, mainly so there's not a wounded animal out there courtesy of a slingshot


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree. I did not know that my tools were insufficient to kill the skunk. I shot to kill and I am going to do my best to kill it whenever I have the opportunity. 
Next, our neighborhood is becoming overwhelmed with skunks. Every night there are two in our yard stinking up our house and I know there are more around. It is quite a nuisance and rabbies risk


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

You might want to use heavy ammo mate. Get a head shot. Don't injure the animal.
Cheers


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup i agree you wernt thinking too well, seems like all you did was cause your poor neighbors grief! you live in the US, all the states have animal control for these situations, its actions and this type of thoughtless usage just for curiosity that gives the rest of us and the sport a bad reputation. it would be better if you would not relate this type of foolishness to everyone. nuisance? rabies? both are excuses because neither are your responsibility, again animal control! no justification in your actions............. maybe ask your neighbors if you helped them. very sad of you!


----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you guys for helping me see I should not be so quick to shoot rodents like this. I am saddened by my reckless actions and will be more careful and thoughtful in the future


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am going to close this thread, no good can come from further discussion.


----------

